# other marketplace sites like Etsy



## gaseousclay (Nov 14, 2007)

does anyone know of any other marketplace websites similar to Etsy? i'm also interested in t-shirt promotion sites/blogs that promote t-shirts. any info would be appreciated. thanks.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Ecrater.com
Shopify.com
Buyitsellit.com

Katrina


----------



## debz1959 (Jul 29, 2007)

https://www.bonanzle.com

Or check out this list...

Auction site count, Keep track of the number of listings on auction sites


----------



## 2Dye4 (Jan 9, 2006)

I just signed up with a new one:

http://www.artfire.com


Jo


----------



## AmericanBandit (Jan 11, 2008)

Ive never used etsy so Im a lil bias towards Bigcartel, i would def. check them out and look at the upgraded plans, 10 or 20 bucks a month and nothing else no listing fees or commisions.


----------



## Visual Realm (Jul 15, 2008)

Yeah Etsy is not the answer, its not really for the start up company. Make sure to find a company that does not charge anything for you to list images.


----------



## 2Dye4 (Jan 9, 2006)

artfire.com is offering a $7.00 a month flat rate for life right now (you can cancel at anytime) for the next 1500ish people who sign up. I made my first sale on the third day after signing up. 

Jo


----------



## AmericanBandit (Jan 11, 2008)

Artfire seemed pretty cool, and its not very saturated right now, so if you get your items up soon you should get great exposure. I looked at the hoodies section under clothing and only 15 listed items. @2dye4 $7 a month is a steal nice link


----------



## ffokazak (Feb 23, 2006)

Etsy pays my shop rent every month.

I dig it.


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 14, 2007)

Visual Realm said:


> Yeah Etsy is not the answer, its not really for the start up company. Make sure to find a company that does not charge anything for you to list images.


yeah, I agree. it's good for people that are genuinely selling arts/crafts stuff but selling your own tees probably isn't a good idea. plus, after going through pages and pages of t-shirts that looked pretty crappy I decided I didn't want my stuff getting buried under a mountain of other stuff. think i'll stick with big cartel


----------



## Lovinlifegroup (Oct 19, 2010)

I found this cool website called 350 of the Best T-Shirt Designers from Around the World Selling their Original Graphic Tees. Shop and Enjoy!. It is just like Etsy.com for people selling t-shirts only.


----------



## ngliberty (Apr 26, 2012)

TrEmbu.com - Innovative Quality Products by the Inventors, Makers & Finders will be launching May 1st 2012 I got my VIP number for FREE setup fee and 6 FREE listing fees


----------

